# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e forumit!

## Xhuxhumaku

meqe ska me s'puci s'puci s'te dua,...


pershendes walchiren qe ka bo 300 vjec,

ishalla, i ka shtru rrudhat e faqeve me hekur me avulll... :ngerdheshje: 

dhe helenen e trios...

dhe gjithe zogjte e forumit...

respekte ,

puci puci

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> meqe ska me s'puci s'puci s'te dua,...
> 
> 
> pershendes walchiren qe ka bo 300 vjec,
> 
> ishalla, i ka shtru rrudhat e faqeve me hekur me avulll...
> 
> dhe helenen e trios...
> 
> ...


pershendetje dhe per ty

----------


## Erlebnisse

Pershendetje per ty xhuxhumaku e per te gjithe miqte e mi ketu qe jane: Perla, anxhi, milanistja, iktuus, apollyon, mia@, Linda5, izadora, vlonjate, albela, suada, gloreta, unejsa, adaes, ekonomisti, tutankamon, saura, drague, walchi, thekthi, skender76, infinity, Enii, Aikido, bombona, xhamia, homza, teta vera etj etj se lista eshte e gjate e kush nuk gjen emrin, ne mendjen time me siguri e ka :buzeqeshje: )) Shume perqafime, nga ana ime lol

----------


## alem_de

Naten e mire te dashur miq,une po shkoj te fle se neser ngrihem ne oren 4 e 30.Kalofshi mire.

----------


## mia@

> Pershendetje per ty xhuxhumaku e per te gjithe miqte e mi ketu qe jane: Perla, anxhi, milanistja, iktuus, apollyon, mia@, Linda5, izadora, vlonjate, albela, suada, gloreta, unejsa, adaes, ekonomisti, tutankamon, saura, drague, walchi, thekthi, skender76, infinity, Enii, Aikido, bombona, xhamia, homza, teta vera etj etj se lista eshte e gjate e kush nuk gjen emrin, ne mendjen time me siguri e ka)) Shume perqafime, nga ana ime lol


Flm erl. (e ke cik te gjate emrin :perqeshje: ) Te pershendes dhe une ty listen tende, dhe gjithe ata qe ka lene jashte liste xhuja, qe nuk hyjne te zogjte me nje fjale. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

> Pershendetje per ty xhuxhumaku e per te gjithe miqte e mi ketu qe jane: Perla, anxhi, milanistja, iktuus, apollyon, mia@, Linda5, izadora, vlonjate, albela, suada, gloreta, unejsa, adaes, ekonomisti, tutankamon, saura, drague, walchi, thekthi, skender76, infinity, Enii, Aikido, bombona, xhamia, homza, teta vera etj etj se lista eshte e gjate e kush nuk gjen emrin, ne mendjen time me siguri e ka)) Shume perqafime, nga ana ime lol


Erbenise prano nje pershendetje nga mendje ime...
meqense the qe ne mendje me siguri e kan emrin ata qe s'gjenden ketu...hehe...
pershendetje per te gjithe....
uroj te kaloni nje mremje te bukur...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ua, erua, dhe mia,

ju pershendes edhe une me nji kong fb-ije...

plus bashkesine e forumit, qe nuk hyne tek zogjte...lol

----------


## Milkway

> Pershendetje per ty xhuxhumaku e per te gjithe miqte e mi ketu qe jane: Perla, anxhi, milanistja, iktuus, apollyon, mia@, Linda5, izadora, vlonjate, albela, suada, gloreta, unejsa, adaes, ekonomisti, tutankamon, saura, drague, walchi, thekthi, skender76, infinity, Enii, Aikido, bombona, xhamia, homza, teta vera etj etj se lista eshte e gjate e kush nuk gjen emrin, ne mendjen time me siguri e ka)) Shume perqafime, nga ana ime lol


Flm shum Erlebnisse .....edhe 1 her flm qe me ke vnu afer llokumit  :ngerdheshje:  

E pershendes edhe listen tende 

xhuxhun dhe helen

----------


## King_Arthur

ueee paska dale ne pension ajo tema ime  :ngerdheshje:  

pershendetje te gjitheve .


helena ku je mi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Linda5

> Pershendetje per ty xhuxhumaku e per te gjithe miqte e mi ketu qe jane: Perla, anxhi, milanistja, iktuus, apollyon, mia@, *Linda5*, izadora, vlonjate, albela, suada, gloreta, unejsa, adaes, ekonomisti, tutankamon, saura, drague, walchi, thekthi, skender76, infinity, Enii, Aikido, bombona, xhamia, homza, teta vera etj etj se lista eshte e gjate e kush nuk gjen emrin, ne mendjen time me siguri e ka Shume perqafime, nga ana ime lol


*
Faleminderit Erlebnisse,te pershendes dhe ty 

Te uroj nje dite te bukur neser* :Lulja3: 
*
Pershendetje dhe per te gjith qe ke permendur ne liste* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## symphony

Përshëndetje të përzemërta për ju Shqipe anë e mbarë botës.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Naten e mire e gjume te embel. Ju pershendes te gjitheve!!!

----------


## Enii

puci puci tgjithve dhe nga un  :ngerdheshje:  na u ben buzet cop haha

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Naten e mire e gjume te embel. Ju pershendes te gjitheve!!!


notte,

notte,

ishalla sheh ondrra me gjermane... :perqeshje: 

ene jepi noj puc puc eniit...lol

apo po i ruan per... :shkelje syri:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> meqe ska me s'puci s'puci s'te dua,...
> 
> 
> pershendes walchiren qe ka bo 300 vjec,
> 
> ishalla, i ka shtru rrudhat e faqeve me hekur me avulll...
> 
> respekte ,
> 
> puci puci


Wow emri ne faqe te pare hahahahha o te marrte e mira ty shejton ..lol

Nejse ska nevoj per  hekur me avull se rrofte botoxi  :shkelje syri: 

Respekte dhe pershendetje ...

ska puci puci te dua ....hahahahahha






> Pershendetje per ty xhuxhumaku e per te gjithe miqte e mi ketu qe jane: Perla, anxhi, milanistja, iktuus, apollyon, mia@, Linda5, izadora, vlonjate, albela, suada, gloreta, unejsa, adaes, ekonomisti, tutankamon, saura, drague, walchi, thekthi, skender76, infinity, Enii, Aikido, bombona, xhamia, homza, teta vera etj etj se lista eshte e gjate e kush nuk gjen emrin, ne mendjen time me siguri e ka)) Shume perqafime, nga ana ime lol



Te pershendes dhe un bella ...

----------


## Erlebnisse

lol Enii-n (e shume vajza e djem, shoqee shoke ketu) e kam xhan edhe se s'njihemi. 
Gjermanet s'i kam qejf, edhe se jane te bukur (bjond e sybojeqielli, te marrin me qaf lol).

Te pershendes e gjithe te mirat zotrotes tende e kujdo tjeter :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

paci nje nate te bukur te gjithe

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

edhe ti pac nji nate te bukur e plot endrra te ndezura....helena di troija,

me gjithe metonjesit qe ke...

----------


## RockStar

Pershendetje te Gjithëve kaloni nje dite te bukur sot

----------


## unejsa

Mirmengjes te gjith antarve ju uroj nje dite sa me te bukur
Pershndes kete siper meje Rock

----------

